
Android’s trust problem isn’t getting better – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/13/17233122/android-software-patch-trust-problem
======
pasbesoin
Google's already EOL-ing the Pixel 1. OS updates at 2 years, security updates
at 3. For the first model they priced at parity with other "top-tier" Android
phones. (Bye bye Nexus -- sigh.)

Meanwhile, a 5 year old iPhone is running the current version of iOS. Even
Samsung seems to be maintaining their Galaxy line beyond 3 years.

People can do the math. And "must have the latest" is losing its luster,
especially now when most people can't see too much difference, i.e. the
cameras are already pretty damned good.

Battery life is another principal matter. But if and as those can be swapped
for $100 or less... (Not to mention the "battery cases" I was noticing a lot,
a year or two ago.)

P.S. I keep mentioning versions of this, because I'd _like_ to see more
effective competition. But Google, at the head of the Android ecosphere, seem
incapable -- I have to say, at this point, basically uninterested -- at parity
on security and lifespan.

